# Another homeowner fail



## 137cc (Sep 12, 2016)

Start watching 2 mins in.


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank God he had his skull bucket on, or he coulda been kilt!


----------



## Wickets (Sep 12, 2016)

the guy in the red shirt seems very helpful....a must have for any team


----------



## mu2bdriver (Sep 12, 2016)

Some people really don't know their limitations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Sep 12, 2016)

Damn! Really? What are people thinking...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodyjiw (Sep 12, 2016)

Man, I don't understand what went wrong there.... They had a pull line hooked up.. What could really go wrong pulling a foot and a half above the cut????? Wierd


----------



## domonick (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow both of those dudes looked clueless LOL ahhhh leaf it to the pros. Lucky he didnt get messed up.

Tree service palm harbor FL


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 2, 2016)

Was the saw ok?


----------



## moondoggie (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Oct 5, 2016)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Was the saw ok?


Sounded like dull chain

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bayard (Oct 9, 2016)

wow !!!!


----------



## domonick (Oct 12, 2016)

I have no clue but I bet they'll hire someone next time lol.


----------



## StihlNick (Oct 12, 2016)

Lol nice deep face cut and great saw angle on the back cut.


----------



## JimMorrison (Jan 27, 2017)

They were pros, you can tell by the skull bucket.


----------



## BigLnasty (Mar 3, 2017)

That was no 40'......lucky for him. When you work like that you'd better bring an extra pair of undies!


----------

